# Gmail Contacts via Excel verwalten



## Sebastian Thalhammer (30. September 2010)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe beim hin- und hersynchronsieren zwischen Outlook und Google Mail einige meiner Informationen in die falschen Textfelder bekommen. Sprich: die gesamte Adresse und/oder Telefonnummer ist im Textfeld.

Jetzt wollte ich meine Kontakte per CSV exportieren, im Excel öffnen und dort mittels Filter, udgl. meine Daten wiederherstellen und dann erneut importieren.

Und da scheitere ich bereits. Wenn ich die CSV öffne, sehe ich einen Haufen ,,, (klar). Diese wandle ich dann per Daten->Text in Spalten um. Und voila: ich bekomme IRGENDWAS! Nummern bei den Namen, Namen bei Email Spalten und zigtausend Zeilen. Jedenfalls ist dies nicht das, was ich exportiert habe, denn dort sehe ich ja meine Kontakte zumindest beim Namen richtig abgelegt.

Ich hab mich schon durch die verschiedenen Einstellungen durchgeklickt allerdings erfolglos. Kennt jemand dieses Problem bzw. hat wer einen Lösungsvorschlag wie ich meine Kontakte wieder ins reine bringe?


----------



## tombe (30. September 2010)

Kannst du vielleicht mal einen Auszug der CSV-Datei reinstellen und uns dazu schreiben was bei diesen Daten dann rauskommen müsste.

So ist es (für mich zumindest) schwer einen Tipp abzugeben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (30. September 2010)

habs jetzt mal als bild angehängt.
Wie man sieht hab ich den Text "Email Typ" unter First Name drinnen. Kann also nicht stimmen. 

Mein Verdacht: Die Inhalte werden spaltenweise weiterverschoben und bilden somit augenscheinlich "neue" Kontakte. Es ist somit unmöglich für mich eine gezielte Ordnung vorzunehmen, da einige Elemente nicht mehr mit den Spalten zusammen passen.


----------



## tombe (30. September 2010)

Ich vermute mal das in einem oder auch in mehreren der Kontakte das Feldtrennzeichen selbst als Zeichen enthalten ist. Das würde dann auch erklären warum die Felder "verschoben" werden.

Das Bild hilft leider nicht viel, die Datei selber wäre interessant.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (30. September 2010)

ich könnte einen Auszug der Datei per email schicken ...


----------



## tombe (30. September 2010)

Meine eMail Adresse ist gerade per PN an dich unterwegs.


----------



## tombe (30. September 2010)

Schwierig, schwierig.

So wie es aussieht, werden zwar in der ersten Zeile alle Felder aufgelistet die es gibt. Aber in den jew. Zeilen sind diese Felder nicht alle vorhanden. Das ist auch der Grund warum sich die Daten verschieben.

Dann kommt noch hinzu das die Felder mit Komma getrennt sind, die Felder zumindest teilweise mit zwei aufeinanderfolgenden doppelten Anführungszeichen eingeschlossen sind.

- Lösche mit "Suchen und ersetzen" alle Semikolon und alle doppelten Anführungszeichen.
- Außerdem lösche alle Einträge/Zeilen mit "EMailTyp: SMTP".
- Dann gehst du beim Import in Excel her und importierst erst ab der zweiten Zeile.

So wie es aussieht bekommst du damit zumindest einen gleichmäßigen Aufbau in Excel hin. Die fehlenden Spalten bzw. die Überschriften dazu kannst du dir ja dann zur Not manuell noch einfügen.

Gruß Thomas


----------

